# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Producción Orgánica  Semillas de Leguminosas-Plantas trampa de nematodos

## SAIU

Somos productores de semillas de especies de leguminosas tropicales (Crotalaria juncea, Crotalaria spectabilis y Canavalia ensiforme). Estas aportan nutrientes y son planta trampa para nematodos. Tenemos semillas en stock. Son utilizadas en cultivos susceptibles como vid, pimiento, aji, paprika, alcachofa, hortalizas, caña de azucar y otros.Temas similares: GESTIÓN DE NEMATODOS FITOPARÁSITOS Artículo: Llegarán a Perú plantas y semillas de nuevas variedades de café quinua orgánica y leguminosas Artículo: Minag fortalece capacidades de productores de cereales, leguminosas y granos andinos Repositorio de nematodos contribuye al bienestar de la agricultura

----------

